
IBM And Sun: There Will Be Blood - vaksel
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/03/sun-ibm-merger-technology-enterprise-sun.html
======
jballanc
Honestly, I think that IBM's interest is limited to Java, and not much else.
So much of their own stuff depends on Java, that it would only make sense to
own the "controlling share" of Java's directors/direction. This might also
explain some of the recent news of a semi-pull-back by Sun on the whole "Java
is open source" piece.

If IBM acquires Sun, I see them incorporating a lot of the Java pieces,
killing off the hardware pieces, potentially selling the OS pieces to Oracle,
and possibly selling the ZFS IP to Apple...but that's just my random guess...

~~~
systems
And what's stopping them from doing this now! Even if Java wasn't Free and
being OpenSourced, IBM is rich enough, to pay SUN for they use of JAVA

IBM is a resourceful entity, it doesn't need things to be free to invest in
it, Myself personally I can only invest in FOSS because because I cannot
afford to invest in prorietary techologies this why I am investing in the
shinto shrine that is Perl and Perl technologies, I am also investing in a
less Open technology Groovy and Grails, less Open for its weak reliance on SUN
and SpringSource, IBM on the other hand can buy and rent what they need to
increase their market share, they can in theory invest in Microsoft
Technologies, which in someways they do by providing Windows Clients for many
of their tools, Myself of course I only dare to think about creating portable
applications, because I cannot afford to rely on MSFT ,so at the end of the
day it about investments

Honestly I think IBM will be buying SUN's market share, not products. IBM
wasn't growth, wants to increase its revenue in 2009 by whatever percent SUN
client can do this for IBM of course this will cost IBM them 9 Billion they
are paying of course in addition to several oher costs associate with running
SUN

------
gtufano
Every acquisition between big Corporations generates layoffs in redundant
sectors. Really nothing new.

~~~
ardit33
yeah, but 10,000 people, is a lot. Probably one of the biggest tech layoffs at
one time. And a lot of them will be in SV, and unfortunately it might affect
some of my friends.

~~~
cglee
You have to look at it by percentages. IBM + Sun employ how many people?

------
kristianp
I'm interested in what will happen to the SPARC line. I work at a medium-sized
company, and we have 15 or so Sun servers.

This guy-<http://blogs.zdnet.com/Murphy/?p=1590> says that power-based servers
cost 10 times what a Sparc costs, for similar capacity.

There is already a strong windows server presence in our company, so I imagine
our upgrade path will be to windows server. I don't want that to happen,
mainly because I would prefer using open source on unix/linux.

~~~
systems
You should use virtualization, we use vmware, first, it will render the
hardware vendor irrelevant, we run it on HP server, second you can run
windows, linux, or whatever you want on it, thirds you will very likely get
promoted for suggesting it, in case you dont already use it!

------
patrickg-zill
Your StorageTek business ... I DRINK IT UP!

(sorry, couldn't resist.)

